# que tener que



## MarkLondres

i understand that if something sounds wrong then it usually is wrong. Using "que" before and after "tener" sounds uncomfortable to me. i have searched the forum and found only a few examples of it being used.

i know that "hay tanto que quiero contarte" is right but can i say "hay tanto que tengo que contarte" it doesn´t sound as nice, and would i be better off saying "tengo que contarte tanto"

if "que tener que" is acceptable does it mean exactly what one would expect it to mean or is there a subtle difference?

MArk


----------



## Rayines

No, Mark, I find your reasoning perfect. "Tengo que contarte tanto" should be the way of saying it. We wouldn't use "hay tanto que tengo que contarte" either.


----------



## Mita

Hi!
I think you can perfectly use "que tener que". For example:
- Hay tantas cosas que tengo que contarte. (There are so many things I have to tell you).
- Ella dijo que tenía que viajar lo antes posible. (She said she had to travel as soon as possible).
- Yo sólo hago lo que tengo que hacer. (I only do what I have to do)
- No quiero ni pensar que tengo que irme. (I don't even want to think I have to go)
- Ésos son los sacrificios que tienes que hacer. (Those are the sacrifices you have to make).

There has to be a looooot of examples like these ones. I hope it helps  (and it doesn't sound odd to me  )
Regards,


----------



## MarkLondres

entonces, no puedo decir "hay tanto que tengo que contarte" pero puedo decir "hay TANTAS COSAS que tengo que contarte"

gracias por ayudarme, "que tengo que" es muy difícil pronunciar para mi, pero no sabía si es correcto, no correcto o mis labios no functionaban bien.


----------



## Mita

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> entonces, no puedo decir "hay tanto que tengo que contarte" pero puedo decir "hay TANTAS COSAS que tengo que contarte"
> 
> gracias por ayudarme, "que tengo que" es muy difícil de pronunciar para mí, pero no sabía si es correcto, no correcto o mis labios no funcionaban bien.


Yo creo que sí puedes decir "hay tanto que tengo que contarte"; para mí está bastante bien. (Pero no estoy 100% segura de que sea correcto, aunque sí lo estoy en un 90% jeje  )


----------



## xareni

yo creo que mita tiene mucha razon, a mi me suena normal " hay tanto que tengo que contarte " there are so many things that l have to tell you.


muy buenas oraciones mita


----------



## Rayines

*Muy buenos los ejemplos de Mita! Pero éste particularmente:*


> "hay tanto que tengo que contarte"


*a mí me resulta cacofónico*.


----------



## xareni

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Muy buenos los ejemplos de Mita! Pero éste particularmente:**a mí me resulta cacofónico*.


 
disculpa mi ignorancia rayines pero cual es el significado de CACOFÓNICO???


----------



## Rayines

*Va la definición de la RAE:*

*cacofónico**, ca**.**1.* adj. Que tiene cacofonía.
*cacofonía**.*(Del gr. κακοφωνία, de κακόφωνος, malsonante).*1.* f. Disonancia que resulta de la inarmónica combinación de los elementos acústicos de la palabra.

*Es decir, que te suena mal, bah!...pero quizás eso puede ser un poquito subjetivo.*


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Muy buenos los ejemplos de Mita! Pero éste particularmente:**a mí me resulta cacofónico*.


 
Jaja, sí, pero eso no quiere decir que esté mal. "Hay tanto que tengo que contarte" me suena perfecto, yo no lo diría de otra forma:

_(En el aeropuerto)_

_- ¡María, llegaste! (Abrazo) ¿Cómo te fue?_
_- ¡Ni te imaginas! ¡Hay tanto que tengo que contarte! ¡Esta noche no vamos a dormir de tanto charlar!_

Hay muchas veces que el idioma suena cacofónico, como al decir: "No quiero que aquel queque quede quemado" o algo así  .


----------



## Mita

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Muy buenos los ejemplos de Mita! Pero éste particularmente:**a mí me resulta cacofónico*."hay tanto que tengo que contarte"


Tienes razón, hay muchas "t": ta-te-te (TAnto TEngo contarTE)
Pero "tengo que contarte tanto"(la que dijiste antes) es cacofónico también (y esta misma oración es cacofónica  )
TATATATA jeje
Saludos


----------



## MarkLondres

una aliteración desoncertante. a mi gato estoy practicandolo

Mita, he pasado mucho tiempo en Chile, 75% de la gente chilena no puede decir "nice to meet you too" suena como "nicey to me to you too"

"hay tanto que tengo que contarte" me causa el mismo problema


----------



## Rayines

> una aliteración desoncertante. a mi gato estoy practicandolo


*Quéeeeeeeeeeeee? *


> Hay muchas veces que el idioma suena cacofónico


*Por supuesto, Jorge, y siempre decimos cosas que quizás suenan horribles y no nos damos cuenta! *


----------



## Mita

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> una aliteración desoncertante. a mi gato estoy practicandolo


¿Gato? 


			
				MarkLondres said:
			
		

> Mita, he pasado mucho tiempo en Chile, 75% de la gente chilena no puede decir "nice to meet you too" suena como "nicey to me to you too"
> 
> "hay tanto que tengo que contarte" me causa el mismo problema


 At least you can say "hay tanto que contar", "hay mucho que contar" hehe. And there is only one way to say "nice to meet you too"   (well, there is "pleased to meet you too" )
Greetings ^^


----------



## Artrella

A mí me suena raro, como a Ine.  Yo diría "Tengo tanto para contarte"..

No me suena "hay tanto que tengo que contarte"..."hay tanto" es como algo impersonal, entonces si "hay tanto" es algo impersonal, digo ¿cómo es que se junta con "tengo que contarte"?

Para mí estamos mezclando dos cosas, y me suena un poco redundante.  Directamente, si realmente "hay tanto en mí" para contarte, por qué no decir "Tengo tanto para contarte", no estamos expresando que nosotros estamos en posesión de muchas cosas (tanto) para contarle a esta persona?

Sí podríamos decir esto >> Hay tanto para conversar/ Hay tanto para decir/ Hay tanto por explicar/por decir/por aclarar.


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> A mí me suena raro, como a Ine. Yo diría "Tengo tanto para contarte"..


Pero ésta esta  oración también es cacofónica...  



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Para mí estamos mezclando dos cosas, y me suena un poco redundante. Directamente, si realmente "hay tanto en mí" para contarte, por qué no decir "Tengo tanto para contarte", no estamos expresando que nosotros estamos en posesión de muchas cosas (tanto) para contarle a esta persona?


Mmm... sí... es redundante. Pero creo que este tipo de expresión sí se usa seguido. Muchas veces somos redundantes. ¿Acaso nunca dijiste algo como "hay muchas cosas que no me gustan"? Se podría haber dicho "muchas cosas no me gustan", pero no significa que lo primero sea incorrecto, y en inglés también se usa (there are many things I don't like)


----------



## MarkLondres

en realidad no suelo tener algo interesante para contar a nadie, solo uso este ejemplo para clarificar que no me suena bien. pero de lo que he leido en el foro, yo podría suponer que me serviría si busco frases alternativas sin "que tener que"

"hay tanto que tengo que aprender"


----------



## Artrella

Mita said:
			
		

> Pero ésta oración también es cacofónica...
> 
> 
> Mmm... sí... es redundante. Pero creo que este tipo de expresión sí se usa seguido. Muchas veces somos redundantes. ¿Acaso nunca dijiste algo como "hay muchas cosas que no me gustan"? Se podría haber dicho "muchas cosas no me gustan", pero no significa que lo primero sea incorrecto, y en inglés también se usa (there is a lot of things I don't like)




Mita, no encuentro redundante decir "hay muchas cosas que no me gustan", porque las cosas están en algún lado, existen en algún sitio.  
En el caso de la oración en cuestión... creo que la confusión (al menos en mi caso) viene por el hecho de cómo interpretamos el verbo "tener"...si lo usamos como "deber/obligación" no me parece que sea redundante... "Hay muchas cosas que tengo que decirte" (las debo decir, es mi obligación).  Ahora si decimos "Tengo mucho que decirte", ya estamos cambiando el significado de la oración, en este caso yo "poseo" muchas cosas y te las quiero decir.

No entiendo cuál es el problema cacofónico de "Hay muchas cosas que no me gustan".  No lo encuentro.


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> Mita, no encuentro redundante decir "hay muchas cosas que no me gustan", porque las cosas están en algún lado, existen en algún sitio.
> En el caso de la oración en cuestión... creo que la confusión (al menos en mi caso) viene por el hecho de cómo interpretamos el verbo "tener"...si lo usamos como "deber/obligación" no me parece que sea redundante... "Hay muchas cosas que tengo que decirte" (las debo decir, es mi obligación). Ahora si decimos "Tengo mucho que decirte", ya estamos cambiando el significado de la oración, en este caso yo "poseo" muchas cosas y te las quiero decir.


Ups, creo que me faltó leer más detalladamente to post anterior...  Entonces para mí no es redundante, porque yo lo tomo por el lado del "deber".



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> No entiendo cuál es el problema cacofónico de "Hay muchas cosas que no me gustan". No lo encuentro.


Jeje, tu tampoco leíste muy detalladamente mi post  Yo dije que "tengo tanto para contarte"(la que tú dijiste), al igual que "hay tanto que tengo que contarte"(la que yo dije), es cacofónica. (TEngo TAnto que contarTE) 


			
				MarkLondres said:
			
		

> a mi gato estoy practicandolo


Mark, ¿¿qué quisiste decir con "gato"??


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Hola!

Me estaba acordando de algunas cosas súper cacofónicas que digo, y hay veces que sin querer termino diciendo algo como:

_- Oye, ¿por qué no fuiste ayer con nosotros?_
_- Es que lo que pasa es que estaba ocupado._

Claro que eso no lo escribiría .


----------



## MarkLondres

quise decir gato pero hubo un problema de sintaxis.

estaba intentando a decir "estoy practicando la frase por repitirla aquí en la casa" pero no tengo ninguna hablante de español aqui conmigo. en la ausencia de hablantes españolas, mi gato está dandome su opinion de mi pronunciación


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> quise decir gato pero hubo un problema de sintaxis.
> 
> estaba intentando a decir "estoy practicando la frase por repitirla aquí en la casa" pero no tengo ninguna hablante de español aqui conmigo. en la ausencia de hablantes españolas, mi gato está dandome su opinion de mi pronunciación


 
Jajaja, ¡ya entiendo!  Quisiste decir entonces algo como: "estoy practicando con mi gato". Pero en todo caso suena mucho más chistoso como lo explicaste, jajaja en serio me hizo reír.


----------



## Mita

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> quise decir gato pero hubo un problema de sintaxis.
> 
> estaba intentando a decir "estoy practicando la frase por repitirla aquí en la casa" pero no tengo ninguna hablante de español aqui conmigo. en la ausencia de hablantes españolas, mi gato está dandome su opinion de mi pronunciación


Ahhh...jejeje  ¡Ahora sí! A mí también me dio risa cómo lo explicaste, me imagino a un gato dándote clases xD ajaja Podrías haber dicho "estoy practicándolo con mi gato", también 
Saluditos


----------



## MarkLondres

a veces lo hago mas difícil para mi. "estoy practicando con mi gato" se traduce directamente a "i am practicing with my cat" no sé porqué me confundí con las preposiciones y por mezclar la estructura de la frase.


----------



## MarkLondres

Mita said:
			
		

> Ahhh...jejeje  ¡Ahora sí! A mí también me dio risa cómo lo explicaste, me imagino a un gato dándote clases xD ajaja Podrías haber dicho "estoy practicándolo con mi gato", también
> Saluditos


 
¡es la verdad! en este momento el gato está castigándome porqué no he hecho mis deberes.


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Muy buenos los ejemplos de Mita! Pero éste particularmente:**a mí me resulta cacofónico*.


>>

I agree with you it should be :
hay tantas cosas  para contarte
Tengo tantas cosas para contarte
Tengo que contarte tantas cosas

hay tantas cosas Impersonal haber/tener;  que tengo =  haber/tener, is cacophonic but understandable.
Cheers
Iván


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> ¡es la verdad! en este momento el gato está castigándome porqué no he hecho mis deberes.


 
Jajajajajajajajaja 

¡Perdón, TUVE que reírme!


----------



## Mita

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> a veces lo hago mas difícil para mi. "estoy practicando con mi gato" se traduce directamente a "i am practicing with my cat" no sé porqué me confundí con las preposiciones y por mezclar la estructura de la frase.


Después te vas a ir acostumbrando, así es nuestro lindo español: difícil 


			
				MarkLondres said:
			
		

> ¡es la verdad! en este momento el gato está castigándome porqué no he hecho mis deberes.


  ajajaj qué risaaa xD


			
				Ivy29 said:
			
		

> I agree with you it should be :
> hay tantas cosas para contarte
> Tengo tantas cosas para contarte *cacofónico... *
> Tengo que contarte tantas cosas *cacofónico... *
> 
> hay tantas cosas Impersonal haber/tener; que tengo = haber/tener que tengo=deber/haber de , is cacophonic but understandable.*Pero correcto al fin y al cabo, y ¿quién no habla con cacofonías en el lenguaje oral, espontáneo? habría que calcular muy bien las palabras para no hacerlo...*
> Cheers
> Iván


Saludos pa' todos


----------



## ALBERTIN

hello.

alguien puede decrime, a proposito del uso de "QUE", el cual abunda en el español, ya sea para enlace o transicion. Como es que no aparece tanto en el inglés, en que casos aparece y en ue casos no es nesario incluirlo.
Si por ejemplo digo "habla sin saber lo que dice", su equivalente en ingles es:
"he speaks without knowing WHAT he is saying"
PERO  si digo : "sabemos que esta enfermo", sería: "We know he is ill", aqui no se usa el What, no es asi?
Les agradeceria que me aclaren algo.
Albertin


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

ALBERTIN said:
			
		

> hello.
> 
> alguien puede decrime, a proposito del uso de "QUE", el cual abunda en el español, ya sea para enlace o transicion. Como es que no aparece tanto en el inglés, en que casos aparece y en ue casos no es nesario incluirlo.
> Si por ejemplo digo "habla sin saber lo que dice", su equivalente en ingles es:
> "he speaks without knowing WHAT he is saying"
> PERO si digo : "sabemos que esta enfermo", sería: "We know he is ill", aqui no se usa el What, no es asi?
> Les agradeceria que me aclaren algo.
> Albertin


 
¡Hola!

Te sugiero que comiences un nuevo hilo para preguntar esto, ya que se desvía un poco del tema de la cacofonía que estamos tratando. Así será más ordenado y obtendrás mejores resultados. ¡Gracias!


----------



## MarkLondres

Albertin, i have had to understand this too, and knowing when to use "lo que" or "que" can be a pretty tricky matter, as a general rule que=that and "lo que" tranlates more literally as "that which" although what in general usage.

so in your example "habla sin saber lo que dice"

the essence of this is "he speaks without knowing that which he says" meaning "he speaks without knowing what he says"

a better but similar illustration would be "el loro dice lo que sabe pero no sabe lo que dice"

"the parrot says that which he knows but doesn´t know that which he says"

in your other example "sabemos que está enfermo" this could never be "we know that which he is ill" because this would simply be terrible english, nor is there an absent "what" from this construct the impled term is "that" "we know [that] he is ill.


----------



## MarkLondres

thanks a million to you guys for helping me with the "hay tanto que tengo que contarte" issue.

For those of you finding it difficult to imagine a spanish teaching cat, please click the link which will direct you to an image of said cat alongside it's favourite CD which those in the know will be aware contains the line "hay tanto que quiero contarte" thus prompting the question in this forum from the aforementioned cat.

Thank you


----------



## Mita

ALBERTIN said:
			
		

> hello.
> 
> alguien puede decrime, a proposito del uso de "QUE", el cual abunda en el español, ya sea para enlace o transicion. Como es que no aparece tanto en el inglés, en que casos aparece y en ue casos no es nesario incluirlo.
> Si por ejemplo digo "habla sin saber lo que dice", su equivalente en ingles es:
> "he speaks without knowing WHAT he is saying"
> PERO si digo : "sabemos que esta enfermo", sería: "We know he is ill", aqui no se usa el What, no es asi?*No; aquí se usa "that", lo que pasa es que se puede omitir: we know (that) he is ill. *
> Les agradeceria que me aclaren algo.
> Albertin


Hola Albertín, y bienvenido al foro 
Ya que eres nuevo, deberías echarle un vistazo a las reglas del foro (FAQ) y creo que sería conveniente que hubieras abierto un nuevo hilo para tu pregunta. A ver si algún moderador rescata tu pregunta y crea uno nuevo, para que tengas más respuestas. Por mientras, creo que esto te puede ayudar:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?=853&highlight=use+of+that
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=que
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=what&v=b
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=that&v=b
¡Saludos!

EDIT:


			
				MarkLondres said:
			
		

> thanks a million to you guys for helping me with the "hay tanto que tengo que contarte" issue.
> 
> For those of you finding it difficult to imagine a spanish teaching cat, please click the link which will direct you to an image of said cat alongside it's favourite CD which those in the know will be aware contains the line "hay tanto que quiero contarte" thus prompting the question in this forum from the aforementioned cat.
> 
> Thank you


Ahh...  el gatito canta "Andar Conmigo" ^^ "hay tanto que quiero contarte, hay tanto que quiero saber de ti..." ¡Qué romántico tu gato! Espero que no te lo esté cantando a ti  sino a una gatita de por ahí


----------



## Artrella

Mita said:
			
		

> Ups, creo que me faltó leer más detalladamente to post anterior...  Entonces para mí no es redundante, porque yo lo tomo por el lado del "deber".
> 
> 
> Jeje, tu tampoco leíste muy detalladamente mi post  Yo dije que "tengo tanto para contarte"(la que tú dijiste), al igual que "hay tanto que tengo que contarte"(la que yo dije), es cacofónica. (TEngo TAnto que contarTE)
> 
> Mark, ¿¿qué quisiste decir con "gato"??




Ayyy...Mita...qué lío con la cacofonía!!!  Se me mezcló todo!!  Bueno igual Tengo tanto que contarte...no me parece cacofónico...hee..hee... cosas de la vida, vio?


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Cuando yo me referí inicialmente a la cacofonía de la expresión, más vale pensaba en la observación que -inteligentemente, ya que lo ve estudiando un idioma extranjero- hizo Marc. Lo que para mí -simplemente como habladora de este idioma desde hace muuuuuuchos años- resulta cacofónico no es tanto la repetición de la "t" junto a una vocal, o a vocal y otra consonante:*tan*, *to*,*ten*, *tar*, *te*, porque si no nuestra palabra estaría llena de cacofonías. Me refiero especialmente - y quizás agregado a lo anterior- a la repetición de *que*: "...tanto *que *tengo *que....*". Creo *que  *eso es lo *que* distinguió Marc.


----------



## Mita

Rayines said:
			
		

> Hola: Cuando yo me referí inicialmente a la cacofonía de la expresión, más vale pensaba en la observación que -inteligentemente, ya que lo ve estudiando un idioma extranjero- hizo Marc. Lo que para mí -simplemente como habladora de este idioma desde hace muuuuuuchos años- resulta cacofónico no es tanto la repetición de la "t" junto a una vocal, o a vocal y otra consonante:*tan*, *to*,*ten*, *tar*, *te*, porque si no nuestra palabra estaría llena de cacofonías. Me refiero especialmente - y quizás agregado a lo anterior- a la repetición de *que*: "...tanto *que *tengo *que....*". Creo *que  *eso es lo *que* distinguió Marc.


No te entiendo   Si es por eso, el resto de los ejemplos también son cacofónicos, y tú dijiste que particularmente ése era cacofónico; ¿por qué el resto no, si tenían "que tener que"?


----------



## Mita

Perdónenme la insistencia... pero ¿¿por qué??   (cuando se me mete algo en la cabeza no me lo puedo sacar hasta que se me aclare  )


----------



## Ivy29

Mita said:
			
		

> Perdónenme la insistencia... pero ¿¿por qué??  (cuando se me mete algo en la cabeza no me lo puedo sacar hasta que se me aclare  )


>>

*HAY TANTO que tengo que contarte muchas cosas*. Esta oración es redundante más que cacofónica, para mí , debido a que repite dos conceptos de TENER:
HAY y TENER. Es mejor, para mí, por esas razones : Tengo tantas cosas que contarte; hay tantas cosas que contarte. Yo diría que en vez de cacofónica es más REDUNDANTE or ( VERBOSE) .
Perdona si no te constesté antes pues todavía no manejo bien este tipo formato que tiene el FORO.

Felicidades.
Iván


----------



## Mita

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> >>
> 
> *HAY TANTO que tengo que contarte muchas cosas*. Esta oración es redundante más que cacofónica, para mí , debido a que repite dos conceptos de TENER:
> HAY y TENER. Es mejor, para mí, por esas razones : Tengo tantas cosas que contarte; hay tantas cosas que contarte. Yo diría que en vez de cacofónica es más REDUNDANTE or ( VERBOSE) .
> Perdona si no te constesté antes pues todavía no manejo bien este tipo formato que tiene el FORO.
> 
> Felicidades.
> Iván


No creo que sea redundante... Es lo mismo que decir "hay tanto que debo contarte"... Eso no es redundante (para mí).
Y mi pregunta viene porque Inés me dice que particularmente esa oración es cacofónica, pero si ésa es cacofónica, ¿¿por qué las demás oraciones no, si también usan "que tener que"??


----------



## Ivy29

Mita said:
			
		

> No creo que sea redundante... Es lo mismo que decir "hay tanto que debo contarte"... Eso no es redundante (para mí).
> Y mi pregunta viene porque Inés me dice que particularmente esa oración es cacofónica, pero si ésa es cacofónica, ¿¿por qué las demás oraciones no, si también usan "que tener que"??


Hay tanto que debo contarte no es redundante, de acuerdo pero hay tanto que tengo es redundante, dos conceptos con la misma idea en un espacio muy reducido.
QUE conjunción  es muy distinta de que pronombre relativo y su acentuación fonética es distinta .

Cheers
Iván


----------



## Mita

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> hay tanto que tengo es redundante, dos conceptos con la misma idea en un espacio muy reducido.


Para mí, "hay tanto" --> verbo "haber", en el sentido de existencia.
"tengo que" --> verbo "tener", en el sentido de obligación, significa lo mismo que "deber".
No tienen la misma idea, uno es existencia y el otro obligación 
"Haber" a veces tiene el sentido de "tener" en cuanto a obligación ("he de contarte"), pero en este caso se refiere a existencia (como acabo de decir arriba). 


			
				Ivy29 said:
			
		

> QUE conjunción es muy distinta de que pronombre relativo y su acentuación fonética es distinta .


¿A qué viene eso? 

Saludos,


----------



## Rayines

Bueno, Bernardita, después de todo, que yo dijera que me resultara cacofónico fue una apreciación totalmente subjetiva. Tomala como tal.


----------



## Mita

Rayines said:
			
		

> Bueno, Bernardita, después de todo, que yo dijera que me resultara cacofónico fue una apreciación totalmente subjetiva. Tomala como tal.


Umm... OK. Perdóname, es que soy BASTANTE terca (ya debes de haberte dado cuenta )


----------



## Rayines

*No, creo que no es cuestión de terquedad. A lo que me refiero es que, muchas veces, las opiniones acá vertidas pueden no estar fundamentadas por una fuente. En ese caso, son subjetivas, guiadas por un cierto conocimiento, o experiencia, o, simplemente, un parecer. En ese caso, los demás lo toman o lo dejan, o tratan de seguir haciendo su propia búsqueda.*
*De todas maneras, encontré esto en el buscador (es una forma de encontrar algunos ejemplos, para tener más claro el concepto):*


> *Cacofonía*
> Efecto sonoro desagradable producido por la cercanía de sonidos o sílabas que poseen igual pronunciación. Se emplea a veces como recurso literario.
> Y déjame muriendo un no sé *qué que que*dan balbuciendo (San Juan de la Cruz, Cántico Espiritual, siglo XVI) Obtenido de "http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cacofon%C3%ADa"


----------



## Mita

Rayines said:
			
		

> *No, creo que no es cuestión de terquedad. A lo que me refiero es que, muchas veces, las opiniones acá vertidas pueden no estar fundamentadas por una fuente. En ese caso, son subjetivas, guiadas por un cierto conocimiento, o experiencia, o, simplemente, un parecer. En ese caso, los demás lo toman o lo dejan, o tratan de seguir haciendo su propia búsqueda.*
> *De todas maneras, encontré esto en el buscador (es una forma de encontrar algunos ejemplos, para tener más claro el concepto):** Cacofonía
> *Efecto sonoro desagradable producido por la cercanía de sonidos o sílabas que poseen igual pronunciación. Se emplea a veces como recurso literario.
> Y déjame muriendo un no sé *qué que que*dan balbuciendo (San Juan de la Cruz, Cántico Espiritual, siglo XVI) Obtenido de "http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cacofon%C3%ADa"



Je...je...voy a seguir...  lo que pasa es que yo no entendía por qué esa oración específicamente te parecía cacofónica, si en las otras también estaba la repetición de "que". Tal vez en ésa específicamente te molestaba el "que", qué se yo...


----------



## Artrella

Ine y Mita, para mí esta oración "hay tanto que tengo que contarte" no es cacofónica, pero es incorrecta, por la presencia del "hay".  Se podría decir "Hay mucho para contarte"... "Tengo tanto para contarte!"..."Tengo tantas cosas para contarte"... "Tengo que contarte tantas cosas!"...

Simplemente no mezclaría nunca "hay" y "tengo"... ya que "hay" es impersonal y no concuerda con "tengo" que está referido a "mí".  E incluso no estoy tan segura de que "Hay mucho para contarte" sea correcto...


----------



## Ivy29

Mita said:
			
		

> Para mí, "hay tanto" --> verbo "haber", en el sentido de existencia.
> "tengo que" --> verbo "tener", en el sentido de obligación, significa lo mismo que "deber".
> No tienen la misma idea, uno es existencia y el otro obligación
> "Haber" a veces tiene el sentido de "tener" en cuanto a obligación ("he de contarte"), pero en este caso se refiere a existencia (como acabo de decir arriba).
> 
> ¿A qué viene eso?
> 
> Saludos,


>>

HAY es IMPERSONAL, para mí HABER es tener, en la contabilidad hay HABER y DEBE.
Me suena HORROROSA esa frase, por verbosidad, por el sonido auditivo que PRODUCE, claro!! que es mi oido. 
HAY QUE = ES OBLIGACIÓN.
TENGO QUE = OBLIGACIÓN, curioso DOS OBLIGACIONES para una conversación LIBRE y ABIERTA.
Hay tanto= HABER/TENER MUCHO que comunicar.
SENCILLAMENTE para mí esa frase es RARA, INCORRECTA, DISONANTE.

Felicidades
Iván


----------



## Mita

Creo que no vamos a llegar a ninguna parte con esta discusión.  Primero la oración es cacofónica, luego redundante y finalmente incorrecta o simplemente suena mal. Pienso que ya estamos entrando a un tema totalmente subjetivo que honestamente me tiene hasta más arriba de la coronilla y no me interesa seguir discutiendo, al ver que no vamos a llegar a un acuerdo y no quiero "pelear". Por eso, si me lo permiten, me retiro de esta discusión y seguiré usando este tipo de oraciones "raras" o "incorrectas" en mis conversaciones coloquiales y espontáneas.

Saludos para todos  (y no me vayan a malinterpretar  )


----------



## Ivy29

Mita said:
			
		

> Creo que no vamos a llegar a ninguna parte con esta discusión.  Primero la oración es cacofónica, luego redundante y finalmente incorrecta o simplemente suena mal. Pienso que ya estamos entrando a un tema totalmente subjetivo que honestamente me tiene hasta más arriba de la coronilla y no me interesa seguir discutiendo, al ver que no vamos a llegar a un acuerdo y no quiero "pelear". Por eso, si me lo permiten, me retiro de esta discusión y seguiré usando este tipo de oraciones "raras" o "incorrectas" en mis conversaciones coloquiales y espontáneas.
> 
> Saludos para todos  (y no me vayan a malinterpretar  )


>>

*ENTRE gustos NO HAY DISGUSTOS.*
*Felicidades*
Iván


----------



## Artrella

*Mita*: Acabo de remitir mi consulta a la RAE, preguntando la razón por la cual *sería* incorrecta la oración en cuestión.  ¿Esperamos a ver qué dicen? Así nos sacamos todos las dudas...
Saludos!


----------



## Ivy29

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Mita*: Acabo de remitir mi consulta a la RAE, preguntando la razón por la cual *sería* incorrecta la oración en cuestión. ¿Esperamos a ver qué dicen? Así nos sacamos todos las dudas...
> Saludos!


>

Excelente y Salomónica solución.
Cheers
Iván


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Mita*: Acabo de remitir mi consulta a la RAE, preguntando la razón por la cual *sería* incorrecta la oración en cuestión. ¿Esperamos a ver qué dicen? Así nos sacamos todos las dudas...
> Saludos!


Me parece excelente, así me quedan claras las razones (aunque igual voy a seguir usando esa expresión aunque esté mal, jeje  ).


----------



## Ivy29

Mita said:
			
		

> Me parece excelente, así me quedan claras las razones (aunque igual voy a seguir usando esa expresión aunque esté mal, jeje  ).


 
Los gustos son para *DISFRUTARLOS*, a pesar de todo.
Felicidades
Iván


----------



## Artrella

De: Consulta 1
Fecha: 07/27/05 06:56:22
Para: Artrella
Asunto: Consulta RAE (hay mucho que + inf.)

  La construcción que usted plantea no es admisible en español. No puede construirse con un verbo conjugado en la subordinada, sino con un infinitivo:
Hay mucho (poco, tanto, bastante, etc.) que + INFINITIVO (contar, decir, hacer, etc.).
Ejemplos:
Aquí no hay mucho que rascar.
Hay poco que hablar.


Reciba un cordial saludo. 
---- 
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE


----------



## MarkLondres

Artrella said:
			
		

> De: Consulta 1
> Fecha: 07/27/05 06:56:22
> Para: Artrella
> Asunto: Consulta RAE (hay mucho que + inf.)
> 
> La construcción que usted plantea no es admisible en español. No puede construirse con un verbo conjugado en la subordinada, sino con un infinitivo:
> Hay mucho (poco, tanto, bastante, etc.) que + INFINITIVO (contar, decir, hacer, etc.).
> Ejemplos:
> Aquí no hay mucho que rascar.
> Hay poco que hablar.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE


 
so.... "hay tanto que tengo que contarte" is wrong is it?


----------



## Norah

creo que no podemos decir "hay tanto que tengo que contarte " porque aqui usamos "tanto" como  sustantivo ,y el diccionario "larousse"dice :
 
tanto:n.mas. cantidad o numero determinado de una cosa :asignar un tanto para comida.


----------



## MarkLondres

Estoy ahogándome en una inundación de reglas españolas
De acuerdo con las reglas en este hilo, me parece que la frase inicial (hay tanto que quiero contarte) tampoco es admisible en español


----------



## Rayines

*Hola, Mark!: La frase inicial sería inadmisible según la regla de la RAE: en una oración subordinada (te la subrayo: "Hay tanto que tengo que contarte) no se puede usar el verbo conjugado (en este caso "tengo que"), sino en infinitivo. Entonces, yo la reduciría a: "Tengo tanto que contarte" o "Tengo tanto para contarte". (En lo personal yo diría la última). *
*Podés elegir cualquiera de las opciones en las que el verbo no esté conjugado en la oración subordinada.*
*Ahora: si decimos "Hay tantas cosas que quiero contarte", el verbo principal de la subordinada está conjugado (quiero), pero aparentemente la RAE no lo aceptaría. Aquí sí iría: "Hay tanto para contarte" (así, de una manera medio impersonal, para no conjugar el verbo....Bueno...)*
*(Gracias, Artrella!)*


----------



## Artrella

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> Estoy ahogándome en una inundación de reglas españolas
> De acuerdo con las reglas en este hilo, me parece que la frase inicial (hay tanto que quiero contarte) tampoco es admisible en español




No Mark no es admisible porque en la cláusula subordinada  >> "que tengo que contarte" >> no puede haber un verbo conjugado ("tengo").  Esta es la razón por la cual la oración "Hay tanto que tengo que contarte" está mal y no es admisible en un correcto español.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Mita

Artrella said:
			
		

> De: Consulta 1
> Fecha: 07/27/05 06:56:22
> Para: Artrella
> Asunto: Consulta RAE (hay mucho que + inf.)
> 
> La construcción que usted plantea no es admisible en español. No puede construirse con un verbo conjugado en la subordinada, sino con un infinitivo:
> Hay mucho (poco, tanto, bastante, etc.) que + INFINITIVO (contar, decir, hacer, etc.).
> Ejemplos:
> Aquí no hay mucho que rascar.
> Hay poco que hablar.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE


¡Gracias! 
De todas formas, algo no me queda claro: ¿esto tenía algo que ver con el "impersonal"? (perdonen mi ignorancia, es que esta materia nunca me la han pasado en el colegio  )



			
				MarkLondres said:
			
		

> Estoy ahogándome en una inundación de reglas españolas
> De acuerdo con las reglas en este hilo, me parece que la frase inicial (hay tanto que quiero contarte) tampoco es admisible en español


No es admisible en un correcto español, pero sí es entendible y admisible en un incorrecto español (el mío, en este caso  ).
De ahí te mando un salvavidas.


----------



## jmx

Artrella said:
			
		

> De: Consulta 1
> Fecha: 07/27/05 06:56:22
> Para: Artrella
> Asunto: Consulta RAE (hay mucho que + inf.)
> 
> La construcción que usted plantea no es admisible en español. No puede construirse con un verbo conjugado en la subordinada, sino con un infinitivo:
> Hay mucho (poco, tanto, bastante, etc.) que + INFINITIVO (contar, decir, hacer, etc.).
> Ejemplos:
> Aquí no hay mucho que rascar.
> Hay poco que hablar.
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE


This is in my opinion :

*The stupidest (or most stupid) rule the RAE has ever made up*

... but wait, they'll soon break their own record.

"Hay tanto que tengo que contarte"

This sounds completely natural to my ears, and my ears are well trained. In case some speakers don't like the sentence, it's just a question of personal tastes, nothing else.


----------



## suso26

"HAy tanto que tengo que contarte" suena completamente natural.. no me parece incorrecto..


----------



## Mita

suso26 said:
			
		

> "HAy tanto que tengo que contarte" suena completamente natural.. no me parece incorrecto..


Bueno, si lees la discusión completa, te darás cuenta de que ES incorrecto...  porque lo dice la RAE y hay que hacerle caso. 
De todas formas, esto es bueno para que los que no son nativos del español sepan que hay ciertas construcciones inadmisibles pero que realmente muchos usamos (porque, como me voy dando cuenta, hay varios que están de acuerdo con que suena muy natural  qué bien, ya no me siento solita...  )

¡Saludos!


----------



## Ivy29

Mita said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I think you can perfectly use "que tener que". For example:
> - Hay tantas cosas que tengo que contarte. (There are so many things I have to tell you).
> - Ella dijo que tenía que viajar lo antes posible. (She said she had to travel as soon as possible).
> - Yo sólo hago lo que tengo que hacer. (I only do what I have to do)
> - No quiero ni pensar que tengo que irme. (I don't even want to think I have to go)
> - Ésos son los sacrificios que tienes que hacer. (Those are the sacrifices you have to make).
> 
> There has to be a looooot of examples like these ones. I hope it helps  (and it doesn't sound odd to me  )
> Regards,


>>>

hay tantas cosas que tengo para contarte.
No quiero ni pensar que debo (infinitive=) irme.
Serían otras alternativas.
Felicidades
Iván


----------



## beatrizg

suso26 said:
			
		

> "HAy tanto que tengo que contarte" suena completamente natural.. no me parece incorrecto..


 
Aunque la frase sea incorrecta según la todopoderosa RAE, dejo constancia de que la he oído y tal vez usado!  en esta o en alguna de mis vidas anteriores.


----------



## Mita

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Originalmente publicado por *Mita*
> _Hi!
> I think you can perfectly use "que tener que". For example:
> - Hay tantas cosas que tengo que contarte. (There are so many things I have to tell you).
> - Ella dijo que tenía que viajar lo antes posible. (She said she had to travel as soon as possible).
> - Yo sólo hago lo que tengo que hacer. (I only do what I have to do)
> - No quiero ni pensar que tengo que irme. (I don't even want to think I have to go)
> - Ésos son los sacrificios que tienes que hacer. (Those are the sacrifices you have to make).
> 
> There has to be a looooot of examples like these ones. I hope it helps  (and it doesn't sound odd to me  )
> Regards,_
> 
> 
> 
> >>>
> 
> hay tantas cosas que tengo para contarte.
> No quiero ni pensar que debo (infinitive=) irme.
> Serían otras alternativas.
> Felicidades
> Iván
Click to expand...




			
				¡¡RAE!! said:
			
		

> No puede construirse con un verbo conjugado en la subordinada, sino con un infinitivo:
> Hay mucho (poco, tanto, bastante, etc.) que + INFINITIVO (contar, decir, hacer, etc.).


Iván, según la RAE, "hay tanto que tengo para contarte" es INCORRECTA, porque "tengo" está conjugado. ¿Viste que estas oraciones son incorrectas, pero comunes? Ni siquiera tú te diste cuenta de que está mal. O yo no entendí bien a la RAE... 
La segunda oración, supongo que es una sugerencia para que a Mark no le cueste pronunciar, ¿no? En ese caso, TODAS se pueden reemplazar con deber. Lo que pasa es que "deber" es un poco más fuerte que "tener que":
_Ella dijo que debía viajar lo antes posible._
_Yo sólo hago lo que debo hacer._
_Ésos son los sacrificios que debes hacer._

Así serían los otros ejemplos.

Saludos


----------

